# Bike insurance & Personal Injury Insurance



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi guys 

I've just bought an expensive Push bike and want to insure it, where is best for this type of thing? 

Also looking at insuring myself against injury, I have a lot of friends that have insured themselves against bike related accidents. 

Where is a good place to look and are these policies worth it. 

Thanks Karl :thumb:


----------

